# Webber guarantees Championship?



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"We've got 10 games left in the season, and if we win 10 games in a row, I'm going to guarantee us a championship."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~25388~2039855,00.html


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's not really a guarentee, even though he does say the word guarantee.  




Let me explain. First, he says "*IF* we win 10 games in a row". If he said we will win 10 games in a row and the championship, then I would call it a guarantee. 



However, that's like me "guaranteeing" I will make it to the NBA:"If I was 7'0 tall, I guarantee I would be in the NBA."


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

did he say this before or after last nights raping???


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

he said it after last night's game.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> Let me explain. First, he says "*IF* we win 10 games in a row". If he said we will win 10 games in a row and the championship, then I would call it a guarantee.


No need to explain, I know what he said.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If the Grizzlies win all their remaining games and every game in the playoffs, then I'm going to guarantee a championship.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> If the Grizzlies win all their remaining games and every game in the playoffs, then I'm going to guarantee a championship.


Even as a Kings fan, I have to agree with you on this one


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

I really hope the Kings win their final 10 games now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> did he say this before or after last nights raping???


can you explain what you mean by raping????


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings need that kind of swagger... They sure have lacked it as of late... I dunno whos gonna get them started again, but they better get it done fast


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

last night they got dismantled by the lakers... yes after the first quarter they held their own but they couldnt gain anything on the lakers lead... that is what i mean


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He has guaranteed a champioinship before, now it is time to put up or shut up.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> He has guaranteed a champioinship before, now it is time to put up or shut up.


Yup...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

what the hell? i have to speak to webber's dopeman, tell him to stop supplying chris before games.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

what a stupid thing to say.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> what a stupid thing to say.


Okay. . .  

Webber is a warrior. He is going to put this team on his back again and carry them to a championship. People just need to chill out. Kings were going to take a slight step back just from Chris Webber's return from injury and not having his legs under him. But not only has Webber returned and still is a step slow, Peja has hit a wall (and don't say it's cuz of Webber because he looks tired,) Vlade looks burnt out, Brad Miller is banged up, and Bobby Jackson is still out. Webber is the ultimate team player. He is the guy that will win you guys the a championship. He'll have his legs back and be fresh in the playoffs while a lot of other players are wearing down from the rigorous season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And so if the Kings lose tommorow, they're going golfing on Monday. 

This  is not even playing good, and he gurantees a championship? After a loss to a team (for the moment) seeded lower to him? I think criteria for a champion actually involves being good. And beating teams you're better than. He should at least wait til he has a big game or something. This is a dumb statement.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> And so if the Kings lose tommorow, they're going golfing on Monday.
> 
> This  is not even playing good, and he gurantees a championship? After a loss to a team (for the moment) seeded lower to him? I think criteria for a champion actually involves being good. And beating teams you're better than. He should at least wait til he has a big game or something. This is a dumb statement.


I hope bashing Webber makes you feel more secure about your team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>comptons</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope bashing Webber makes you feel more secure about your team.


I'd say the same thing if a Maverick had said that, in the midst of our current troubles. When it comes to saying stupid stuff, I'm not biased. And I've had plenty of practice with it, listening to Marc Cuban sometimes.


----------

